# Ahoj Majer!



## Encolpius

Dobrý večer vespolek, v druhém díle Arabely jeden chlapík zdraví pana Majera, a říká mu: Ahoj Majer! Nejprv jsem si myslel, že jsem to neslyšel dobře, ale opravdu nepoužívá vokativ Majere!, jak je to třeba často slyšet ve filmu "pane Majere". Tak jsem z toho jelen. Proč nepoužíval "Ahoj Majere!" nebo je to snad hovorová forma, takže lze říct "Ahoj Novák!", Ahoj Honza!" ??? Mám takový pocit, že tam snad může být nějaká expresivita. Ale nevím. Diky moc za vysvětlení.


----------



## Jana337

Je to celkem běžné, i když nespisovné. Lze slyšet např. "pane Novák" apod. Jméno v prvním pádu bez "pane" často neslýchám, ale možné to rozhodně je. Je to velmi neformální, až familiární.

Více k tomu: http://www.radio.cz/cz/clanek/95206


----------



## Encolpius

Jana337 said:


> Je to celkem běžné, i když nespisovné. Lze slyšet např. "pane Novák" apod. Jméno v prvním pádu bez "pane" často neslýchám, ale možné to rozhodně je. Je to velmi neformální, až familiární.
> 
> Více k tomu: http://www.radio.cz/cz/clanek/95206



Díky móóc! Pane Novák mi bylo jasné, já sám to používám. Ale oslovení "Pan Novák" jsem neslyšel a je to pro mě další zajímavost. A taky velmi zajímavý je ten článek!


----------



## Jana337

Encolpius said:


> Díky móóc! Pane Novák mi bylo jasné, já sám to používám. Ale oslovení "Pan Novák" jsem neslyšel a je to pro mě další zajímavost. A taky velmi zajímavý je ten článek!


To bude nějaké nedorozumění. "Pan Novák" se jako oslovení nepoužívá. Buď "pane Novák" nebo jen "Novák".


----------



## Encolpius

Sorry, opravdu nedorozumění a moje roztržitost.  Všechno OK.


----------



## werrr

A neříkal to Slovák?

Moc běžné to není. Smrdí mi to němčinou.


----------



## Encolpius

Říkal to pan Gross, ne bývalý premiér, ale kolega a kamarád pana Majera.  A slovensky se v Arabele nemluví. Podívej se také na ten článek, fakt zajímavé.


----------



## K.u.r.t

werrr said:


> A neříkal to Slovák?
> 
> Moc běžné to není. Smrdí mi to němčinou.



Cože? Právě naopak. Ještě v 80. letech by slyšet na ulici "pane Nováku" bylo téměř vyloučené. Naproti tomu "pane Novák" bylo úplně běžné od časů Rakouska až po zhruba polovinu 90. let. Mě to osobně spíš smrdí xenofobií. Pokud se nepletu, tak dnešní čeština vznikla nezanedbatelnou měrou právě z němčiny.


----------



## werrr

K.u.r.t said:


> Cože? Právě naopak. Ještě v 80. letech by slyšet na ulici "pane Nováku" bylo téměř vyloučené. Naproti tomu "pane Novák" bylo úplně běžné od časů Rakouska až po zhruba polovinu 90. let.


Řeč je o jednoslovném oslovení „Majer“, ne o dvouslovném oslovení „pane Novák“. A to rozhodně nikdy běžné nebylo (možná tak na vojně, ale to je kapitola sama pro sebe). 



> Mě to osobně spíš smrdí xenofobií.


Podsouvání xenofobního podtextu mi smrdí samo o sobě. 



> Pokud se nepletu, tak dnešní čeština vznikla nezanedbatelnou měrou právě z němčiny.


Nevznikla, pouze se navzájem s němčinou ovlivňovala.


----------



## K.u.r.t

werrr said:


> Řeč je o jednoslovném oslovení „Majer“, ne o dvouslovném oslovení „pane Novák“. A to rozhodně nikdy běžné nebylo (možná tak na vojně, ale to je kapitola sama pro sebe).


Aha. Ok ;-)

Pamatuju si, že naše třídní učitelka na prvním stupni ZŠ nás oslovovala pouze příjmením a my malá dítka to pochopitelně opakovala... Teď s odstupem času mi to přijde dost neuvěřitelný


----------

